

Ask HN: Websites for Space News? - metachris

I'm trying to find interesting websites with news about space (technology, exploration, etc).<p>Do you know of any / which ones are you visiting?
======
alaskamiller
Ariel Waldman has a project called spacehack (<http://spacehack.org/>). I'm
unsure of the frequency of updates nor quality.

